# [SOLVED] Network Cable Unplugged



## KenRhee (Aug 24, 2010)

I reinstalled windows XP into a sony VAIO. Now when I plug the internet cable, it is still on "Network cable unplugged" It is windows XP professional service pack 3.

It says intel pro 100 ve network connection network cable unplugged, firewall enabled. Can anyone please help me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Network Cable Unplugged*

Check device manager to ensure the device is installed properly.

Start,
Right click my computer,
properties
Hardware
Device manager

Do you see any devices with a red X or yellow exclamation mark?


----------



## KenRhee (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Network Cable Unplugged*

Yes. There is a yellow exclamation mark on the following devices: Network Controller, PCI Modem, Video Controller (VGA Compatible), Other Devices.

Thanks~

(I reinstalled the OS again with the cable on the whole time this time, and it worked for a few seconds (the internet) but network unplugged came out again.) (Last time I didn't have the cable on during installation)


----------



## KenRhee (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Network Cable Unplugged*

Solved. There was faulty in the port (the finger tips wasn't contacting.) Thank you!


----------

